# Martin Leopard for my wife.



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

My question for the ladies here is will this be a good starter bow for my wife. She has fallen in love with the pink camo and has stated that the pink leopard is the only bow she wants. There for I am about to order it for her but just would like to know if anyone has shot this bow and how it performed.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Heres my wifes rig its not a leopard but its a 45-60# bengal , she likes the pink camo but she has a 28" DL and I think the Leopard only goes to 27" so she had to settle for this one


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Has your wife had a chance to actually shoot a Leopard? If she can do so, that would be ideal.

That said, I shoot a Martin Crossfire (I wanted the duo cam instead of the single cam), and really like it. Martin makes very good, reasonably-priced bows, and they seem to be a reliable and customer-service oriented company.

Happy shooting!


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'm sorry I forgot to mention that she has a 26" draw and needs the lower poundage. She just sold her Parker so that I could buy her a new bow. She been learning from me too well, but to have her shoot with me it is worth it. The main reason she sold her Parker is because she did not care for the draw stop it was to spongy for her she said. 
Once again thanks and any more info is welcome.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

jrbb00, that's great that you shoot together!

If the draw stop was bothering her, I do know that the Martin Crossfire has an adjustable draw stop, making the stop spongy or hard (and shades in between). Martin's Acu-Trak cams also have an adjustable draw stop, so I'm assuming the Leopard's Acu-Trak 1.5 cams should, too. I don't know how soon you need the info, but I can look at a Leopard on Wednesday when I'm at our local shop--they should have one unless they've sold it!

Also, are you planning to order a 2009 Leopard? Unless I'm reading the new catalog wrong, it looks like the 2010 Leopards come in something called "leopard skin," and no longer come in pink camo!


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

I have not seen the new catalog yet but was hoping that they were going to make it in the pink for 2010. If not then I might have to go with the 2009. Thanks


----------



## Ms. Blackberry (Feb 20, 2010)

Just looked at the new catalog last night and pretty sure no pink camo. Sorry! 

Like ABQ Chica said this year they are doing leopard skin riser and black limbs. Plan on ordering mine if a few weeks!


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks like a 2009 is going to be in the works unless for some reason she finds something else. I am going to try to order next week some time.


----------



## MyWifeHunts (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife shoots a Leopard. She loves it! This is her first year bow hunting, or any kind of hunting for that matter. And she shot a doe in the first 30 minutes of the season. She practiced all summer and still shoots now. I think the bow is light weight and very quiet. Wish my bow was as quiet as hers. Just be sure to set it up with a quality rest and site. 
Dave


----------



## jrbb00 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks Dave, I do plan on spending the extra money and getting her a good rest and sights. I am not against buying a package bow but I think she will like it more if she customizes it herself with what ever she wants to put on it in the begining. Oh and tell your wife congrats on her first deer! That is awsome!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

FYI there is one on the classifieds http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1329007


----------



## Deep Creek Girl (Nov 4, 2010)

My very first bow was a Martin Leopard! I loved it! I shot a 306 in a 3d tournament with it! I have a Mathews electric pink Passion now but the Leopard will always be special to me because it was my first bow!


----------

